# New motherboard not working?



## hfxrzw

Hi, this left me completely puzzled.

Had a problem with the kids computer and eventually noted a part of the motherboard (resistor or capacitor) burned out.
Bought a secondhand Mobo (Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4) and fitted it. Strangely enough nothing happened at all; no beeps/lights/fans running up, when I pressed the start button. Thought that the power source had gone so got another one. Nothing again. Not good. Got upset, as one does,and bought a new motherboard as I doubted the second hand one. Bought a ASUS P5P41TD, found out that I had to get different memory, so did so.
Transferred everything over, started her up....again nothing. Seriously starting to doubt myself here (maybe I should started there!). No lights/beeps/fans coming on, however a green telltale LED on the board lights. I have tested the start button to see if it was duff (Not) so don't know where to jump.

Any advice appreciated!!

Thanks, Rene


----------



## Bdavis0410

The only thing I can think of is that your cpu might be shot or shorted out, causing the motherboard to not start for any further damage. OR it is possible there is a wiring issue (which I think is more likely). What kind of graphics card do you have?


----------



## hfxrzw

Sorry, should have been a bit more specific.

Video card is a X1950 Pro, connected to the powersource

powersource is 500W

With the minimal set-up I have it is practically impossible to make a wiring error, however your comment re CPU is interesting.

For sake of argument, if a CPU is shot, shouldn't the motherboard go through its start up and bios or could you expect it to stop everything re not starting up at all?

Thanks, Rene


----------



## johnb35

You did attach the 4 pin cpu power connector from the power supply correct?  Did you use the brass standoffs between the case and motherboard?  If yes to these questions then you may want to put the cpu into a motherboard that you know works so you can rule out the cpu.


----------



## hfxrzw

Hi John, yes to all. Regretfully I don't know which MOBO is OK. As above, the old one went, replaced it with a Gigabyte, which didn't start up and now the ASUS one. That would be two faulty MOBO's of which one new. Appreciate your comment, but can it be anything else? thanks, Rene.


----------



## wolfeking

It is highly unlikely that you have a bad CPU. Ive only seen that twice on here. 

To answer the question, it would depend on what exactly is wrong with it. If the Silicon was damaged, or the L1 or L2 cache were damaged, it would not start at all. No power up at all (you cant power a motherboard without a good CPU. CPU power and 1MB (iirc) of RAM are required to boot to BIOS. 
If the cpu is just detierating due to age, it would probably boot to BIOS, but BSOD when you try to boot to windows (like a seriously underpowered OC). 

Have you tried your GPU, PSU, and RAM on another computer to see that they are working. IDR about GPU, but a Bad PSU or RAM would cause a no power on situatuion too. 

Do you have a speaker pluged into the motherboard internal port? If not, even if you are getting beep codes, you wont hear them.


----------



## johnb35

Then it looks like the cpu is bad. You might want to take the processor to a local repair shop and have them test it for a small diagnosis fee, along with the rest of your parts.


----------



## Bdavis0410

Like I said in my previous comments, and backs up Johnb, I believe it's your cpu. But I also agree that you should try a friends mobo and check to make 100% sure it's the cpu first. Expensive replacement if it's not (considering you have changed multiple components now). More than likely one of the pins is damaged. It can be visible or not, but if one of those pins is damaged even the slightest from any kind of static or physical corruption, the computer will refuse to power up.


----------



## hfxrzw

OK Team, thanks for that. I'll get the other parts tested (video card/power source/ etc) but appreciate the CPU is the only thing not yet replaced. Thanks for your help! Cheers, Rene.


----------



## hfxrzw

Geez, this is driving me nuts! I have tested the combinations of two motherboards with two power sources with two processors with two batches of memories and I get no beeps from the MOBO's and they don't start up either. Power switch works OK and the power source seem both to give power to the MOBO's as the Asus one shows a greem LED. Any support welcome as I'm loosing my calm (and cool!). Thanks, Rene.
Is there any other testing I can do?


----------



## hfxrzw

Meantime tested the power sources, they seem OK. With shortening pins 15/16 of the 24 pin connector the fans start up on the cpu/case and video card, whilst using the Asus mobo with the new cpu. The gigabyte mobo, with the old processor, only shows the fans to give a twitch, but no running. I have to assume the processor is gone, but will test the mobo with the new processor. This would mean that there is an issue with both Mobo's regarding the power switch connection between the mobo connectors of the switch and the power sourse, correct?? Still puzzled!


----------



## hfxrzw

Anybody that can offer further advice? I'm stuck here! Thanks, Rene


----------

